# Would a course on money topics be useful?



## Frknfly (Jan 15, 2019)

Hi everyone! As I think we're all aware, education around finances/money is lacking in most schools. I'm was thinking of putting together a course around those very topics (budgeting, credit, buying/renting a house, taxes, etc.) aimed at high school age students, and was wondering if other parents thought. 

Would that kind of information be helpful/valuable to you? If so, would it be more helpful if it was a "how to teach" for the parents, or if it was written directly to the children? Any other thoughts on what would make it valuable to you personally are much appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## zebra15 (Oct 2, 2009)

Is this something you are going to teach in the school? or something outside the school? What metrics are you going to use and what state standards are you going to meet? Each state has individual standards if you are going inside the school- will you be using this for "math" or "career class" as those have vastly different standards. If this is outside the school, will you offer credit in conjunction with the school, again needing metrics and aligning with state standards?

From what I gathered Dave Ramsey has a teen class and most banks have webinars for teens that pair with teen products. Khan academy has information, motley fool and a google search on any topic just to name a few.


----------

